# akc name ideas



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What are the parents' registered names?

Was there a theme?

What is something that is really special to you and your family? 

Like for example I was at the gym earlier and there was an interview with somebody whose lab was one of the rescue dogs in new york after 9/11. This was a black lab named "Red". The interviewer asked how a black dog got a name like that and she said she has nautical themes for her dogs. And I guess this dog was something like 'Red right over' or something like that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wonderland's You Belong With Me 
Wonderland's Your Secret's Safe with Me

Really anything with the word "Me" in it would be cute for Mia.


----------



## Truman's Pack (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree.. is there a theme to the litter? First thing I thought of, may be stupid, but instead of Alice in Wonderland was Amelia in Wonderland... call name Mia.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are her parents -

Gabby (Wonderland's Muttering Fool)

Leo (Summits the Titanic)


Wonderland's The Queen Bee (Mia)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> Like for example I was at the gym earlier and there was an interview with somebody whose lab was one of the rescue dogs in new york after 9/11. This was a black lab named "Red". The interviewer asked how a black dog got a name like that and she said she has nautical themes for her dogs. And I guess this dog was something like 'Red right over' or something like that.


I saw that interview too. The dog's name is 'Red Right Returning.' which is a term for properly passing another boat. They are in Annapolis, very near me. I hope to run into Red one day, so I can Thank her. 

I'm guessing Wonderland is the kennel name? As others have asked, is there a theme to the litter and what are the parents name? This will help and make it fun.
Oh, congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I saw that interview too. The dog's name is 'Red Right Returning.' which is a term for properly passing another boat. They are in Annapolis, very near me. I hope to run into Red one day, so I can Thank her.


I didn't THINK Red Right Over sounded right.  I was tearing up watching that interview - only because (and this is dopey), but it doesn't seem like 9/11 was that long ago. Yet that young dog as she was in the videos is already 12. It's so unfair how fast time goes with these dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderland's RU Talking to Me - Mia


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Megora said:


> I didn't THINK Red Right Over sounded right.  I was tearing up watching that interview - only because (and this is dopey), but it doesn't seem like 9/11 was that long ago. Yet that young dog as she was in the videos is already 12. It's so unfair how fast time goes with these dogs.


I choked me up too. I do hope to run into Red around Annapolis. Her handler said they live in Annapolis, I'm near Annapolis, so it could happen.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Golden Lady said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if this is where I should post this. We have a new puppy coming home on the 25th of this month and we need an AKC name for her. We are thinking about naming her Mia, but can't think of anything that would go with that. The breeder wants her name first which is Wonderland. Any ideas?  We appreciate the help.


What about giving your new puppy the name of Wonderland Cara Mia Mine ? :wavey:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Wonderland's RU Talking to Me - Mia


Cute!!! Love it!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Wonderland's RU Talking to Me - Mia


Love this!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

How bout "Wonderlands Mamma's Mia"


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I like Mama's Mia


----------



## Truman's Pack (Sep 8, 2011)

Wonderland's Mi Amor?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wonderland's Princess Diaries
Wonderland's Princess of Genovia


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I like this one!


Truman's Pack said:


> Wonderland's Mi Amor?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great names!

Of course, I think of Mia Hamm bc I am a soccer fanatic;
Wonderland's Is It In You?
Wonderland Girl Of Summer
Wonderland Heart of A Champion( Mia's biography, though it may be a rule akc has not to use the word"Champion" in a name???)
Wonderland's Anything You Can Do
Wonderland's Player Of The Year
Wonderland's Player of The Game
Wonderland What The Game's Been Missing
Wonderland's I Love Nomar
Wonderland's Dare To Dream
Wonderland's Hall Of Fame
Wonderland's All American
Wonderland's Leading The League
Wonderland's Team Player
Wonderland's Lead By Example(Mia)


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

I get my papers next week. So im assuming this naming process is like naming a horse at a horse race?


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

No mention of a theme. We just really like the name Mia.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, her parents are Gabby (Wonderland's Muttering Fool) and Leo ( Summits The Titanic).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see puppy photos!


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see puppy photos!


I would love to post some pic of the new puppy, but I still haven't figured out how to do that yet. I have some pics of my 8 year old Golden I would love to post.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

This forum really has some creative minds. Love all the suggestions. Makes it hard to chose.Thanks to everyone for the great name ideas. I'm sure I will use one of them. I'll let you know what we decide.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I post photos to the forum by putting them on photobucket, and then using the photo button on the top of each post page to paste the link.


----------

